# Dominant Yellow Lab



## LabLoVer1 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm always reading how mildly aggressive Yellow Labs are and how normally in tanks they are low in rankings when it comes to being the dominant fish in a mix Mbuna tank. Well about a few days ago I notice my obvious dominant Albino Zebra acting a little weird and he was swimming around letting all the fish nibble at him which is weird because they never run into him on purpose so i placed him in the 10 gal hospital tank to just focus on him. Instantly all the fish swam to the surface just floating about like as if they're waiting for food, and I had also just got some new Red Zebras to balance out the amount of Zebras in the tank along with 3 Turquoise Jewels. While letting the bag float for about 30 minutes i added the new fish slowly and carefully by adding the tank water to the bag little by little. As soon as the fish hit the tank my biggest Yellow Lab brighten up drastically looking real highlighter yellow and the vertical black strip on his eyes grew dark and bold as he went about chasing all the fish within the tank. The Johanni was also next up (sort of speak) for the dominant position so he and the Yellow Lab started circling each other. I actually thought my Lab "Sneaky" was just putting up a front until he took the first bite at the Johanni and didn't have any intentions on letting up. The scuffle ended with the Johanni folding its fins and heading into the rocks as Sneaky chased em. And as of now his color flares beautifully throughout the whole tank as he is constantly chasing every fish in his direction, even the bigger newer Red Zebras. When I added the Albino Zebra "Boss" he looked about normal and began chasing the other fishes and I guess from previous experience "Sneaky" kind of like avoids "Boss" but doesn't really submit and now the Johanni tries and challenges Boss way more often than before as well as other tank mates. Has my Yellow Lab "Sneaky" officially become the dominant Mbuna in the tank? And will my previous dominant Albino Zebra "Boss" reclaim the tank as dominant male fish?


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

I have had some absolutely terrifying yellow labs. One in particular rules over a male aurautus and kenyi male. I dont think it depends on the type of fish as much as it depends on the specific fish. I have a 10 inch pike in there as well and the pike avoids the lab at all costs. Sounds to me like (until old age sets in) the yellow lab will dominate, unless one of your other males becomes extra dominant due to a breeding scenario. Every fish has its own temperment and personality regardless of the kind, but I think thats what we like so much about the africans


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

when ever I observe too much aggression in my tank I rearrange the rocks and create new territories or you could try removing most of the rocks and making 2 piles at each side of the tank. they wont know what happened to their "spot" and will try to regroup before continuing the harrassment.


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree. With mine I have done this and it seems to be atleast a temporary fix. What worked for me is introducig a huge docile fish. I put a GIGANTIC Acei in named brutis haha. Granted as you see not all "mildly" aggressive fish are truly mild but this acei is (as they tend to be). He shows the others who is boss but is not territorial. As soon as a dispute errupts between two fish in his vincinity he swims over and shows them both that hes in charge by breaking them up but not necessarily 'attacking'. HAHA its actually quite hilarious. It may just be my particular fish, not sure if this has ever worked for anyone else.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

The Acei in my tank is the dominant one....figures eh? :lol:


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

If your lab is the dominant fish, be happy because they are not nearly as damaging as a highly agressive zebra. I wouldn't bank on your lab holding his place at the top of the heirarchy for long. I had a huge 5 year old lab that I thought ran the show in my tank, but my zebra decided to rip his entire tale off one day.


----------

